# how do I cure my new smoker??



## ddsmoker1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Is it neccessary to cure a new smoker? how do I do it? are there any mods I should do first for a brinkman smoke 'n' pit 310-3038S?

Any help or advice would be great thanks!!


----------



## meateater (Jun 21, 2011)

Spray down the inside all over with veggy oil and dry run a smoke with wood that you would smoke with. I would suggest doing it twice over two days.


----------



## venture (Jun 21, 2011)

Meat has you covered.  Pick the oil of your poison.  Be sure to season and do your first couple of smokes somewhere where dripping will not cause you a problem.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 21, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

Sounds like your all set!


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 21, 2011)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I would suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Then use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/basic-pulled-pork-smoke
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork-by-soflaquer
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf
http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts
http://www.educationbug.org/a/marinate-vs--marinade.html


----------



## ddsmoker1 (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks for all the help fellas will post some qview when I can happy smokin


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 22, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.


This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

Many of our members have years of experience in smoking meat.  They are more than happy helping Newbies learn the art.
 

We have members who cure there own Bacon, Hams, Jerky, Snack Sticks, Make Their own Sausage, etc. if you want to learn,
this is the place. 
 

Don't be afraid to ask questions of them and follow their advice. You won't be sorry, you will be making great Q in no time at all...

Just remember, when curing your own meats follow the instructions included with the cure to the letter, this is not something to experiment with.  


*Never use more cure no mater if it is Tender Quick or Cure #1 or Cure #2 than the manufacturer says to use, this can be very dangerous.
 *

*Tender Quick and Cure#1 or Cure #2 are not interchangeable, neither Cure #1 interchangeable with Cure #2 or vise versa
 *

*Sign up for Jeff's 5-Day eCourse.   Click Here*

*Tips For New Members.*

*Go into your profile and Under Location put where you are.*
*City & State or Area & State will do. This will help members when answering your questions.*
*Go to ROLL CALL thread and tell us a little about Yourself (A Name We Can Call You) and Experience & Equipment.*
*Do Not Post  your other questions and smokes in the Roll Call Forum.*
Post your questions and smokes in the Proper Forum, Beef, Pork, Sausage, Electric Smoker, Charcoal Smoker etc.
Use the Wiki Section, many of our members have posted great tutorials and instructional threads so take advantage of them.
When you can't find an answer ask plenty of questions, we have some highly experienced members willing to help you.
When posting about your smokes be sure to post plenty of *Qview* (Pictures) Our Moto, *"No Pics, Didn't Happen"*.
Get a good Probe Thermometer, Don't Depend on the Built in Thermometer in your Smoker (They are notorious for being off).
A good choice for a remote dual probe thermometer is the Maverick ET-732
Remember, We Always Cook by Temperature and NOT BY TIME...
Don't Take Chances, Always Follow USDA Safety Guidelines When Handling Meat. 

If you are wanting to get into curing meat, there are many members here more than happy to help and give good advice.

If you are unsure of a procedure ASK, don't ASSUME, It will make your Smoking experience much more pleasant...


----------



## ddsmoker1 (Jun 22, 2011)

MY first QVIEW chicken and roasted corn turned out good. Been reading all i can from you guys thanks for all the advise!!!!


----------



## ddsmoker1 (Jun 22, 2011)

On This Smoker!!!! Brinkmans new model the smoke'n' pit 810-3038 S


----------



## meateater (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## africanmeat (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome to SMF I am glad you joint us

nice Qview


----------



## sunman76 (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## raptor700 (Jun 23, 2011)

Keep the Qview coming


----------

